# Acorn Shipyard Rochester



## sallison30 (Oct 11, 2017)

SAM_2523 by Sallison30, on Flickr


SAM_2519 by Sallison30, on Flickr


SAM_2513 by Sallison30, on Flickr


SAM_2508 by Sallison30, on Flickr


SAM_2505 by Sallison30, on Flickr


SAM_2478 by Sallison30, on Flickr


SAM_2468 by Sallison30, on Flickr


DJI_0098 by Sallison30, on Flickr


----------



## mookster (Oct 11, 2017)

Damn, would have been great to see that before that fire.


----------



## Snailsford (Oct 11, 2017)

I’m guessing the pictures of the burnt shell is after an arson attack? I suppose that acetylene bottle went up like a firework!


----------



## sallison30 (Oct 11, 2017)

I don't know much about the history but I believe the fires were arson attacks after the closure as reported by Kent Online.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 11, 2017)

Nothing much left of it now but it looks as though it was a thriving business at one time.


----------



## oldscrote (Oct 11, 2017)

A couple of links you might find of interest

Rochester shipyard fire: arson investigation after explosion

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrijZztpTsQ


----------



## krela (Oct 12, 2017)

Thank you Salison, interesting post. And thanks oldscrote for the info and a nice video.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 12, 2017)

Thats pretty great, the fire damage makes for some excellent photography.
That workshop still looks like it has a bit in it, wouldnt mind seeing some more pics from inside there ;-)


----------



## smiler (Oct 12, 2017)

I liked that Salison, Nice One Thanks


----------



## sallison30 (Oct 13, 2017)

Some More Pictures


SAM_2536 by Sallison30, on Flickr


SAM_2533 by Sallison30, on Flickr


SAM_2514 by Sallison30, on Flickr


SAM_2512 by Sallison30, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 14, 2017)

Thanks for posting those extra pictures. When I left school I went into shipbuilding as a Apprentice Carpenter so I was quite interested with the various machinery, such as that large lathe and the pillar drill.


----------



## zee93 (Oct 15, 2017)

mookster said:


> Damn, would have been great to see that before that fire.



I really need to speak to you for a project of mine as soon as possible


----------

